
Show HN: Stacks – A bookshelf for your MOOCs - johnnyodonnell
https://stacks.courses
======
aaronharnly
I’m intrigued, but friendly advice: this page could really use a paragraph, or
even a sentence, explaining what it does and why I might want it. The metaphor
“bookshelf for your MOOCs” isn’t quite clear enough for me to just blindly
fill out a registration form.

~~~
johnnyodonnell
That's a good point. Thanks for the feedback! I will see if I can add
something to provide more context. I'm assuming you're visiting from mobile?

~~~
aaronharnly
Ah, I see now – you have an outline of the functionality (Search, List,
Share), but because it has class d-md-block, it doesn't show on mobile :-)

~~~
johnnyodonnell
Yes. Still a valid point though. Mobile should have a description as well.

